# Mahlkoenig/Baratza Vario



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Well guys, it seems that on this forum, the Vario seems to have gone rather unnoticed.

For anyone who isn't aware of this stunning grinder. I'll try and talk about it a little.

It's a rather small home/semi-commercial grinder. And I mean small, you will be genuinely suprised at how tiny it actually is. But don't dare let this change your opinion of it.

This is a very powerful and advanced wee grinder. The best thing about this... easily... is the dual cam grind adjustment system. This may sound like a load of words niftily combined into rather fancy sentence... however, it means more than that.

For the layman, it means that on the front of the grinder are two sliding levers. One for micro adjustment and one for macro adjustment. Rather brilliantly, this means that you can set your perfect dialled in espresso grind on the micro adjustment, and then if you need to quickly grind some press pot coffee, you can adjust the macro slider to that, and then straight away back to your perfectly dialled in espresso coffee.

A couple of other awesome things... Mahlkoenig designed ceramic burr set stays sharp FOREVER! (well longer than normal burrs), and the belt driven system vastly reduces heat to the burr set, giving a much nicer grind!

Do we have any thoughts guys?


----------



## freddo (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Chris, Interested in your enthusiasm for the Vario -Having spent a lifetime drinking crap coffee I've been bitten by the espresso bug and plan to buy a Gaggio Classic and a budget busting grinder. Have looked for UK supplier of Baratza and drawn a blank also their web site thinks the UK doesn't exist! Also I'm concerned about warranty and servicing of Gaggia since the company has changed and with brands like Baratza who don't seem to have a UK presence. Any advice will be welcome-THANKS


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Just searched for the Mahlkonig grinder on the internet and found the K30 ES grinder at £1,000 - a bit out of my league I'm afraid


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

You'll have to put a picture of it next to the one of a Ferrari


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Doesn't it produce a grind that was similar to the super jolly?

I just loved the build quality of my mini, but a compak k10 came up so I jumped the step from smaller flat burrs to big conical burrs.

I still prefer the looks of the super jolly for the price if you can find one used and just mazzers fantastic build quality but at the price new it seems to be a bit of a bargain.

Would you buy one?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

chrisweaver_barista said:


> Do we have any thoughts guys?


I heard the review of this on an old Cofeegeek podcast the oher day. Sounds like a good little grinder & very versatile too. There are not many grindrs that I know of (aside from a shop grinder) that will give you a consistant grind quality for all ground sizes. I particulary laik the sound of the Course and fine tuning - I.E. To be able to dial in to a French press grind to an espresso grind using the course adjust and then dial in a finer adjustment for the espresso. Good idea!

Lee


----------



## uecoffeeroasters (Nov 25, 2009)

Give me an Anfim Mini On-Demand any day of the week, and cheap at only £230 + VAT with a full 12 months warranty.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4020/4362488801_2998d500f5_o.jpg


----------

